# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Φόβος Γαστροσκόπησης

## mariq34

Γειά σας!!! Μετά από κάποιες στομαχικές διαταραχές, ο γαστρεντερολόγος μου συνέστησε γαστροσκόπηση.
Με έχει πιάσει πανικός και ενώ θέλω να την κάνω για να ησυχάσω, φοβάμαι!!!!!!
Φοβάμαι την εξέταση και πώς θα αντιδράσω εκείνη τη στιγμή. Η εξέταση θα γίνει με μέθη αφού δεν το συζητώ διαφορετικά αλλά ακόμα κι αυτό με τρομάζει. Δεν έχω ναρκωθεί ποτέ και δεν ξέρω πως είναι.
Σας παρακαλώ, μήπως έχει κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία, μήπως και με βοηθήσει να το ξεπεράσω λίγο;
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## krino

Ας σου πω δυο πραγματα μιας και εκανα γαστροσκοπηση περυσι....


Εγω την εκανα χωρις να γνωριζω αν ποναει η πως νιωθεις.
Μπηκα λοιπον στο χωρο, και αρχισε το στορυ.
Οντως ειναι δυσκολη εξεταση και επειδη εγω την εκανα σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο,
αμα δεν μπορεις να αντεξεις, προτιμησε ενα καλο ιδιωτικο.
Εγω δεν την εκανα με μεθη και τα ειδα ολα, για 10 λεπτα.....
τοσο κραταει πανω κατω.
Απλα το θεωρησα σαν συμβαν που κραταει λιγο και μετα ξεμπερδευεις,
δεν μπορεις να κανεις και αλλιως.


Θα σου προτεινα να μπεις σε μια ψυχολογια αδιαφοριας και οτι θα ταλαιπωρηθεις για ενα δεκαλεπτο που ειναι μηδαμινης αξιας σε σχεση με τους στομαχικους πονους που εχεις.
Κατσε στην καρεκλα, κανε την διαδικασια ναρκωσης που θα σου πουν, και αδιαφορησε για τα υπολοιπα αφήνοντας τους γιατρους να κανουν την δουλεια τους.
Μιλησε λιγο με τον γιατρο και πες του οτι θες να ενημερωνει για το αν τελειωνει η εξεταση και οτι θα του κανεις νοημα αν νιωσεις υπερβολικη ενοχληση.
Η γαστροσκοπηση αν και ειναι ενοχλητικη εξεταση, επιβαλλεται αν εχεις ενοχλησεις οπως ειχα και εγω και θες να αρχισεις να ξεμπερδευεις εφοσον προκειται για μικροβιο και χρειαζεται απλα μια αντιβιωση.


Γιατροι μου ειπαν οτι αν το αφηνα, υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που εξελισονται μεχρι και σε καρκινο.
Σταχυολογησε τα ωφελη που θα εχεις στο μελλον απο το οτι θα εξαφανιστουν οι στομαχικοι πονοι σε σχεση με την ολιγολεπτη ταλαιπωρια και θα πας τρεχωντας.....



Καλη δυναμη!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by mariq34_
> Γειά σας!!! Μετά από κάποιες στομαχικές διαταραχές, ο γαστρεντερολόγος μου συνέστησε γαστροσκόπηση.
> Με έχει πιάσει πανικός και ενώ θέλω να την κάνω για να ησυχάσω, φοβάμαι!!!!!!
> Φοβάμαι την εξέταση και πώς θα αντιδράσω εκείνη τη στιγμή. Η εξέταση θα γίνει με μέθη αφού δεν το συζητώ διαφορετικά αλλά ακόμα κι αυτό με τρομάζει. Δεν έχω ναρκωθεί ποτέ και δεν ξέρω πως είναι.
> Σας παρακαλώ, μήπως έχει κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία, μήπως και με βοηθήσει να το ξεπεράσω λίγο;
> Σας ευχαριστώ!


αυτο που γνωριζω απο φιλικο μου προσωπο ειναι οτι σημερα γινεται κατω απο ολικη ναρκωση αν το επιτρεπει η υγεια του
ασθενη , που σημαινει οτι δεν θα νοιωσεις απολυτως τιποτα!
ρωτα και ζητα να μαθεις λεπτομερειες απο τον γαιτρο σου αλλα φαναταζομαι θα στα εξηγησει ολα αυτα ο αναισθησιολογος !
μαλιστα το κανουν γιατι ταυτοχρονα γινεται και εντεροσκοπηση συχνα ...

----------


## mariq34

Krino, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Δεν έχω πόνο στο στομάχι αλλά συχνή ναυτία η οποία όμως με έχει ταλαιπωρήσει σε σημείο που φοβάμαι να φάω σαν άνθρωπος. Πρέπει να γίνει η γαστροσκόπηση μήπως και βρεθεί τι είναι αυτό που με ταλαιπωρεί.

Θα γίνει σε ιδιωτικό ιατρείο και ο γιατρός αρχικά ήθελε να την κάνουμε χωρίς μέθη αλλά επειδή αρνήθηκα μου είπε ότι θα γινει με μέθη τελικά. 

Πως νιώθεις δηλαδή, χωρίς μέθη;; Αναγούλα, πονο κλπ;

----------


## mariq34

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> αυτο που γνωριζω απο φιλικο μου προσωπο ειναι οτι σημερα γινεται κατω απο ολικη ναρκωση αν το επιτρεπει η υγεια του
> ασθενη , που σημαινει οτι δεν θα νοιωσεις απολυτως τιποτα!
> ρωτα και ζητα να μαθεις λεπτομερειες απο τον γαιτρο σου αλλα φαναταζομαι θα στα εξηγησει ολα αυτα ο αναισθησιολογος !
> μαλιστα το κανουν γιατι ταυτοχρονα γινεται και εντεροσκοπηση συχνα ...


Επειδή θα γίνει σε ιδιωτικό ιατρείο και αναισθησιολόγος δεν υπάρχει θα γίνει με ήπια καταστολή.
Μακάρι να είναι απλή η διαδικασία και να χαλαρώσω με την ένεση ωστε να μην αντιληφθώ πολλά.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by mariq34_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> αυτο που γνωριζω απο φιλικο μου προσωπο ειναι οτι σημερα γινεται κατω απο ολικη ναρκωση αν το επιτρεπει η υγεια του
> ασθενη , που σημαινει οτι δεν θα νοιωσεις απολυτως τιποτα!
> ρωτα και ζητα να μαθεις λεπτομερειες απο τον γαιτρο σου αλλα φαναταζομαι θα στα εξηγησει ολα αυτα ο αναισθησιολογος !
> ...


φαντασου οτι το ιδιο καλωδιο που θα σου περασουν απο το στομα εμενα μου το περνανε μια φορα το χρονο απο την οπη του πεους μου για να φτασουν στην ουροδοχο κυστη!
*χωρις ουτε ασπιρινη.μονολιγο ζελε ξυλοκαινη φανταζομαι που βαζουν απο την τρυπα οι νοσοκομες !*

----------


## mariq34

Ωχ, πρέπει να είναι επώδυνο!!!

----------


## πανος12345

ειναι περισσοτερο ενοχλητικο θα ελεγα 
ας ειναι καλα η σοφια της ιατρικης τεχνης που ολες οι νοσοκομες αλλα και η γιατρος ειναι γυναικες ! το ιδιο ακριβως μου ειπε ενας θειος μου στην Ελλαδα ! 
σπαω το κεφαλι μου να μπορεσω να το εξηγησω....
ισως να δρα καταλυτικα παντως στην ιδεα οτι εχεις απο πανω σου μια πανεμορφη γυναικα να σε τυρραναει για να σε κανει καλα !
χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## mariq34

χαχαχαχα

----------


## krino

νομιζω οτι τσαμπα ασχολησε...
εγω μιλαω για την γαστροσκοπηση που κανουν οι χασαπηδες του ικα και εσυ για υπνοθεραπεια....
μερα με τη νυχτα.

Θα κοιμηθεις και θα ξυπνησεις απλως.
Μην ασχολεισαι.

----------


## mariq34

Λες, ε;; Μακάρι!!! Απ\' οτι κατάλαβα, θα είμαι ξύπνια αλλά μάλλον δεν θα καταλαβαίνω....

----------


## ainomel

Μην ανησυχείς καθόλου, εγώ είμαι στομαχική χρόνια και έχω κάνει γαστροσκόπιση 2 φορές, δε θα καταλάβεις και πολλά πράγματα, το δύσκολο είναι να περάσει το καλώδιο από το λαιμό, εκεί πρέπει να είσαι χαλαρή, μετά δε θα νιώθεις τίποτα και θα τελειώσει σε 10 λεπτά το πολύ, μετά απλά θα αισθάνεσαι σαν να έχεις πιει λίγο παραπάνω, πάρε και κάποιον μαζί σου να σε βοηθήσει όταν θα φύγεις

----------


## mariq34

Ακόμα και με τη μέθη έχεις αναγούλες την ώρα που κατεβαίνει;

----------


## ainomel

Δεν είναι αναγούλες, ακούσιες συσπάσεις του οισοφάγου είναι μην ανησυχείς, εγω που έχω παλινδρόμηση και είχα υγρά όλη την ώρα έβγαζα, αλλά τα φροντίζει ο βοηθός του γιατρού αυτά.

----------


## panamar

αυτη την βδομαδα θα κανω γαστροσκοπηση 3η φορα!!Οι προηγουμενες 2 ηταν μονο με ξυλοκαινη αυτη την φορα δεν ξανακανω το ιδιο λαθος.....θα παρω μεθη!

----------


## anwnimi

Ainomel, έχω κάνει μέθη όχι για γαστροσκόπηση αλλά για άλλη επέμβαση. Είναι σαν ένας συντομος υπνάκος :Smile: 
Κι εγώ την έτρεμα τη νάρκωση, έστω και τη μέθη δηλαδή, αλλά δεν ήταν τίποτα, μην ανησυχείς. Αυτό μόνο που θα σου πω είναι ότι εμένα τη μέθη αναισθησιολόγος μου την έκανε. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν υπάρχουν διαφορετικά είδη μέθης, μπορείς να το ρωτήσεις αυτό για να αισθάνεσαι ακόμα πιο ασφαλής.

----------


## mariq34

Πάντως, με γνωστούς μου που μίλησα και την έκαναν μόνο με ξυλοκαίνη, δεν είχαν πρόβλημα ιδιαίτερο αλλά εγώ αναγουλιάζω με το παραμικρό. Δεν μπορώ να το διανοηθώ ότι θα το κάνω χωρίς μέθη.
Απορώ, βέβαια, πως θα είμαι μετά....είναι δυσάρεστο το συναίσθημα;

----------


## panamar

αναλογως τον γιατρο...εγω μετα την 1η εμεινα σε αφωνια 3 μερες γιατι βγαινοντας μου εγδαρε τις φωνητικες χορδες....η δευτερη ηταν πιο ανχωδης θα ελεγα..

----------


## ainomel

εμένα την πρώτη φορά δε με είχε πιάσει η αναισθησία και εκτός από ένα γδάρσιμο στο λαιμό ήμουν μια χαρά μετά, τη δεύτερη φορά που με έπιασε έκανα καμιά ωρίτσα να συνέλθω, αλλά δεν είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο είναι πραγματικά σα να είσαι μεθυσμένος

----------


## mariq34

Πριν λίγο τελείωσα με τη γαστροσκόπηση. Έγινε με μέθη και δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Συνήλθα πολύ γρήγορα και μια χαρά. Αυτό που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι νιωθω μια ευφορία και την ώρα που σηκώθηκα ένιωθα βαρύ το σώμα μου.
Η εξέταση έδειξε μια ήπια γαστρίτιδα. Για το αν έχω ελικοβακτηρίδιο θα το ξέρω σε λίγες μέρες.

----------


## krino

το ελικοβακτηριδιο ειναι το ζορι....
να προσεξεις γιατι αλλιως θα γινεις πειραματοζωο.

Δυστυχως εγω εχω μπλεξει με τους ανικανους του ικα.

----------


## panamar

οικονομικοι οι λογοι που εμπλεξες με ικα krino?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by mariq34_
> Πριν λίγο τελείωσα με τη γαστροσκόπηση. Έγινε με μέθη και δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Συνήλθα πολύ γρήγορα και μια χαρά. Αυτό που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι νιωθω μια ευφορία και την ώρα που σηκώθηκα ένιωθα βαρύ το σώμα μου.
> Η εξέταση έδειξε μια ήπια γαστρίτιδα. Για το αν έχω ελικοβακτηρίδιο θα το ξέρω σε λίγες μέρες.


αντε με το καλο!
μην ανησυχεις πια για τιποτα!
ασπρες τροφες !
γαλα , αυγο, κοτοπουλο , φετα , γιαουρτι , μακαρονια ρυζι μοσχαρακι αντι για βοδινο....
αν εχεις ελικοβακτηριδιο θα σου δωσουν ισως καποια φαρμακα [ΖΑΝΤΑΚ] και πες του γιατρου αν γινεται αναβραζοντα , γιατι ειναι καλα και για την περιπτωση μεθης αν επαναλαβεις την \"αναισθησια \" καμμια φορα μονη σου!
με την υγεια σου λοιπον!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> το ελικοβακτηριδιο ειναι το ζορι....
> να προσεξεις γιατι αλλιως θα γινεις πειραματοζωο.
> 
> Δυστυχως εγω εχω μπλεξει με τους ανικανους του ικα.


κρινε καμμια φορα χρειαζεται και αντιβίωση που ισως να μην σε πιανει ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by panamar_
> οικονομικοι οι λογοι που εμπλεξες με ικα krino?



εμ τι αλλο?
σου λεει τεστ αναπνοης αμα θες να κανεις σημερα
εχει 100 ευρω.....
Αλλιως τσαμπα στο ικα σε 3 μηνες....


Αυτη την στιγμη θα πρεπει να περιμενω μεχρι το ιανουαριο να κανω νεο τεστ αναπνοης.
Στο μεταξυ πας αναβεις και κανα κερακι.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> το ελικοβακτηριδιο ειναι το ζορι....
> να προσεξεις γιατι αλλιως θα γινεις πειραματοζωο.
> 
> ...



σωστο.
Οποτε ας τις πιω ολες και που θα παει καποια θα με πιασει....
μωρε τι λετε?
πρεπει να γεμισω μικροβια επειδη πεφτω σε ανιδεους?

----------


## panamar

στα δημοσια νοσοκομεια απευθυνθηκες?Μωρε τους φοβαμαι τους γιατρους του ικα.

----------


## krino

αφου ικα εχω, σε ποια δημοσια νοσοκομεια να παω?


ΥΓ εγω δεν τους φοβαμαι, θελω να τους πλακωσω στο ξυλο αλλα απαγορευεται....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κρινε 
ρωτα τους γιατι δεν κανουν καλλιεργεια να δουν πιο απο ολα μπορει να χτυπησει το ελικοβακτηριδιο στον οργανισμο σου?

----------


## krino

πανο,
αμα δεν ξερεις τι σημαινει ικα,
ειναι αδυνατον να σου εξηγησω.

Και μην ψυριζουμε τωρα εμενα.
Υπαρχουν χιλιαδες ανθρωποι με τρομερα προβληματα που ταλαιπωριουνται.
Οι ανθρωποι αυτοι δεν αποκτουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα γιατι κοπανανε το κεφαλι τους στον τοιχο....

----------


## giota

Και τι σημασία αν έχεις ΙΚΑ και εγώ έχω οικο ναύτου ποιός σου είπε ότι δεν μπορείς να κανεις εξετάσεις σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο;στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία πηγαίνουν απο όλα τα ταμεία

----------


## krino

δεν ειπα οτι δεν μπορω,
ειπα οτι δεν ξερω.


Οποτε αφου γνωριζεται,
μπορειτε να μου πειτε που μπορω να κανω αμεσα τεστ αναπνοης?

----------


## panamar

εχεις u2u

----------


## ainomel

krino έκανες θεραπεία για ελικοβακτηρίδιο και δε σε έπιασε?

----------


## krino

οχι.
Με αμοξιλ περιμενει κανεις να πιασει?

----------


## giota

Επειδή ο άνδρας μου υπέφερε χρόνια με το στομάχι του πήγαμε σε έναν καταπληκτικό γιατρό και άνθρωπο βέβαια είναι σε ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείοΈκανε γαστροσκόπηση ο άνδρας μου χωρίς μέθη κωλονοσκόπηση ο πατέρας μου χωρίς μέθη και σας ορκίζομαι δεν κατάλαβαν τίποτε.βρήκαμε το ελικοβακτηρίδιο η θεραπεία κράτησε 15 μέρες με 2 αντιβιοτικά και λοζεκ.Εδώ και 20 χρόνια είναι μια χαρά.Παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο η θεραπεία γιατί έστειλα γνωστό μου στον συγκεκριμένο γιατρό ο οποίος είχε κάνει θεραπεία για το ελικοβακτηρίδιο σε άλλον γιατρό αλλά δεν είχε θεραπευτεί.Επειδή πρόκειται για εξαιρετικό επιστήμονα αλλά και σπάνιο άνθρωπο όποιος θέλει μπορώ να δώσω τα στοιχεία του

----------


## krino

γιωτα αναμενε, και αμα το κωλωβακτηριδιο ειναι ακομα ζωντανο,
θα παω σε αλλο.

----------


## giota

Πάρε τηλέφωνο σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο και θα ρωτήσεις στα ραντεβού

----------


## ainomel

κι εγω amoxil πήρα krino και ένα άλλο αντιβιωτικό μαζί και κάτι χαπακια για το στομάχι και μια χαρα έπιασε

----------


## krino

δηλαδη ainomel,
εκανες τεστ αναπνοης και σου βγηκε αρνητικο?

----------


## giota

Ναι γίνεται συνδιασμός δυο αντιβιωτικών.Ο φίλος μας το έκανε και εν έπιασε γιατί δεν ήταν σωστή η θεραπεία.Εκανε ξανά γαστποσκόπιση στον γιατρό που του πρότεινα και ήταν θετικό.μετά την καινούργια θεραπεία είναι μια χαρά.Η γαστροσκόπηση στα χέρια ενός έμπειρου ενδοσκόπου γαστρεντερολόγου διαρκεί το πολύ 3 λεπτά.Στον άνδρα μου που είναι φοβιτσιάρης έκανε μια ένεση παυσίπονη μαζί με μια ηρεμιστική και σπρέυ όχι δεν κατάλαβε αλλά αισθανόταν και ευτυχία μετά λόγω της ένεσης

----------


## krino

γιωτα και εγω 2 πηρα και προκοπη καμια.

Στο δευτερο γυρο, πηρα συνολικα 4 φαρμακα,
και ειχα μπλεξει τα μπουτια μου.
1 πριν το φαγητο, 1 μετα,
αλλα δυο το πρωι και αλλα δυο βραδυ.

Σε λιγο θα κανω τεστ αναπνοης (οχι γαστροσκοπηση)
και να δουμε τι θα βγαλει.

----------


## giota

Το τεστ αναπνοής είναι τόσο έγκυρο όσο η γαστροσκόπηση;Γιατί υπήρχε και εξέταση αίματος αν είσαι θετικός ή αρνητικός στο ελικαβακτηρίδιο την οποία έκαναν τα παιδιά μου στο Παίδων και βγήκαν παπάδες.καταλήξαμε και κάναμε γασστροσκόπιση στην κόρη μου σε ηλικία 10 ετών επειδή πονούσε συνεχώς το στομάχι της.Η εξέταση αιματος έδειξε θετικό και η γαστροσκόπηση αρνητικό.Είχε πρόβλημα με το στομάχι λόγω άγχους με την τελειομανία της για το σχολείο πάθαινε σπασμούς στο στομάχι και φυσικά πήρε θεραπεία.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Krino, απ΄όσο ξέρω, το τεστ αναπνοής το κάνουν στο ναυτικό νοσοκομείο. Επίσης καλό γαστρεντερολογικό έχει το Γενικό κρατικό (Γεννηματά), εκεί έχουμε και κονέ, αν θέλεις πες να σου στείλω στοιχεία  :Smile:  Νομίζω πως όλες τις εξετάσεις μπορείς να τις κάνεις σε δημόσια νοσοκομεία και όχι μόνο στο ΙΚΑ. Επίσης, δεν δοκιμάζεις και την παραδοσιακή...μαστίχα?  :Smile:

----------


## ainomel

ναι πριν 5 χρόνια που είχα και τους πανικούς είχα πάει και είχα κάνει και γαστροσκόπηση, μου βρίκανε ελικοβακτηρίδιο, πήρα τις αντιβιώσεις και μετά από κάτι μήνες είχα κάνει και τεστ αναπνοής και είχε βγει αρνητικό, βέβαια πέρισυ με ξαναέπιασε κρίση στο στομάχι και ξαναέκανα γαστροσκόπηση την οποία κοίταξε ο γιατρός και για ελικοβακτηρίδιο αλλά ήταν αρνητικό το δείγμα και πέρισυ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Το τεστ αναπνοής είναι τόσο έγκυρο όσο η γαστροσκόπηση;



οχι βεβαια....
μονο που στο πρωτο φυσας και εχεις ενα αποτελεσμα ανω του 90%.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Krino, απ΄όσο ξέρω, το τεστ αναπνοής το κάνουν στο ναυτικό νοσοκομείο. Επίσης καλό γαστρεντερολογικό έχει το Γενικό κρατικό (Γεννηματά), εκεί έχουμε και κονέ, αν θέλεις πες να σου στείλω στοιχεία  
> 
> 
> 
> καντε κατι ρε παιδια.....
> και τη μαμη να φερουτε, και τον γιατρο να φερουτε.....
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by ainomel_
> ναι πριν 5 χρόνια που είχα και τους πανικούς είχα πάει και είχα κάνει και γαστροσκόπηση, μου βρίκανε ελικοβακτηρίδιο, πήρα τις αντιβιώσεις και μετά από κάτι μήνες είχα κάνει και τεστ αναπνοής και είχε βγει αρνητικό, βέβαια πέρισυ με ξαναέπιασε κρίση στο στομάχι και ξαναέκανα γαστροσκόπηση την οποία κοίταξε ο γιατρός και για ελικοβακτηρίδιο αλλά ήταν αρνητικό το δείγμα και πέρισυ



το ρημαδι....
δεν με πιανει και εμενα ενας πανικος να τελειωνουμε?
εγω φυσαω - ξεφυσαω και μονο στηθος μπολικο εχω κανει....
 :Mad:

----------


## ainomel

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ainomel_
> ναι πριν 5 χρόνια που είχα και τους πανικούς είχα πάει και είχα κάνει και γαστροσκόπηση, μου βρίκανε ελικοβακτηρίδιο, πήρα τις αντιβιώσεις και μετά από κάτι μήνες είχα κάνει και τεστ αναπνοής και είχε βγει αρνητικό, βέβαια πέρισυ με ξαναέπιασε κρίση στο στομάχι και ξαναέκανα γαστροσκόπηση την οποία κοίταξε ο γιατρός και για ελικοβακτηρίδιο αλλά ήταν αρνητικό το δείγμα και πέρισυ
> 
> 
> ...


ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΣΤΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΡΙΝΟ :P ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΥΧΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΕΛΚΟΣ !!!!!!!!!
πάντως με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο το ελικαβακτηρίδιο θα το καταπολεμήσεις, εγώ το ξεπέρασα και το ίδιο και ο πατέρας μου και ένα σωρό άλλοι γνωστοί

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Krino, απ΄όσο ξέρω, το τεστ αναπνοής το κάνουν στο ναυτικό νοσοκομείο. Επίσης καλό γαστρεντερολογικό έχει το Γενικό κρατικό (Γεννηματά), εκεί έχουμε και κονέ, αν θέλεις πες να σου στείλω στοιχεία  
> 
> 
> ...


Την ξεματιάστρα όχι?  :Big Grin:  Θα σου στείλω στοιχεία για το νοσοκομείο...όσο για τη μαστίχα, χαχα, σε βλέπω καχύποπτο απέναντι στο φαρμακείο της φύσης!... :Smile:  Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τη χρήση της, αλλά οι έρευνες δείχνουν ότι έχει θετική επίδραση στο στομάχι και μάλιστα στο έλκος από ελικοβακτηρίδιο.

----------


## krino

αντε να παω να παρω κανα κιλο μαστιχα τοτε, να δω τι θα γινει....

----------


## kyknos25

γεια σου!εκανα πριν 2 χρονια γαστροσκοπηση..
δεν ειναι τιποτα σου βαζει λιγη ξυλοκαινη για να περασει το λαστιχο στο λαιμο κ ετσι να μη καταλαβεις τιποτα..δεν αργεις πολυ απλα μετα για καμια ωριτσα εισαι \'βαδιζω κ παραπατω\'
ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## coyotaki

το θεμα αυτο δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι πιο επικαιρο για μενα...κι εγω ταλαιπωρουμαι με το στομαχι μου εδω κ καιρο..προχθες εκανα ακτινοσκοπηση κ αφου δει τα αποτελεσματα ο γιατρος(του ικα σημειωνω) θα πρεπει να κανω κ γαστροσκοπηση...κ επειδη αποκλειεται να την κανω ικα στους χασαπηδες σκεφτομαι για ιδιωτικη κλινικη.ξερεις κανεις ποσο κοστιζει εξωτερικα?και αν ειναι αυτο το ελικοβακτηριδιο του πυλωρου τι συμπτωματα εχεις?γιατι εγω εχω ενα βαρος ολη μερα κ οταν ξυπναω αναγουλες!μεχρι κ τεστ εγκυμοσυνης εκανα γιατι πανικοβληθηκα αλλα αποτι φαινεται ειναι καθαρα το στομαχι μου..με τις κρισεις πανικου βεβαια ολο το αγχος μου σωματοποιειται εκει αλλα εχουμε κ ληρονομικοτητα οποτε φοβαμαι διπλα...

----------


## krino

γαστροσκοπηση εχει καπως ακριβα, νομιζω 300 η 400 ευρω, παντως για μενα ηταν απαγορευτικο οποτε δεν ασχοληθηκα.
Τα συμπτωματα του ελικοβακτηριδιου μπορει να ειναι και τιποτα αλλα και αυτα που αναφερεις.

Προσεξε τους γιατρους του ικα γιατι συνηθως προσπαθουν να σε ξεπεταξουν σε 3 λεπτα.
Τα φαρμακα που δινουν ειναι φασον, σου κανουν δεν σου κανουν, σου λεει παρτα....

----------


## coyotaki

300 400 ευρω??????????τωρα θα την παθω την κριση πανικου...!ειναι δυνατον για δουλεια 10 λεπτων??κ γω οπως το βλεπω δεν μπορω να διαθεσω τοσα χρηματα..αρα τι επιλογες εχω?ικα κ χασαπηδες???

----------


## giota

εαν πληρώσεις μην σκεφτείς να πας σε άλλον απο αυτό το γιατρό που θα σου πω.Τα χέρια του είναι μαγικά η εξέταση παντελώς ανώδυνη.Την δεύτερη φορά που έπρεπε να γίνει γαστροσκόπηση σον άνδρα μου για να δούμε εαν εξαφανίστηκε το ελικαβακτηριδιο τον έπιασε η τσιγγουνιά του και αποφάσισε να πάει να πληρώσει μεν αλλά με τα μισά χρήματα.Το σκεπτικό του ήταν την στιγμή που δεν αισθάνθηκα τίποτε γιατί να δώσω περισσότερα χρήματα ο δε γαστρεντερολόγος ήταν και χωριανός του και τον γνώριζε.Εγώ ξέρω ότι τα είδε όλα και τελειώνοντας μου είπε εαν περίμενα την διαφορά και τριπλάσια θα του \'εδινα.Η διαφορά είναι στα εύκαμπτα γαστοσκόπια και στην τεράστια εμπειρία του γιατρού ο οποίος είναι ενδοσκόπος γαστρεντερολόγος.νομίζω ότι 400 ευρώ είναι υπερβολικό δεν νομιζω πάνω απο 200-250 ευρώ να στοιχίζει.πριν 4 χρόνια έκανε κωλονοσκόπηση ο πατέρας μου χωρίς αναισθησία και δεν αισθάνθηκε παρά να γαργαλητό μου είπε στην αρχή και πλήρωσε 150 ευρώ εξέταση πιο ακριβή.

----------


## λίτσα

πριν δύο χρόνια που ψαχνόμουν έκανα γαστροσκόπηση....
δεν υπάρχει πιο αηδιαστικό πράγμα στον κόσμο για εμένα.....
χώρια που ένιωθα το στομάχι μου σαν μπαλόνι από το φούσκωμα....
θα συμφωνήσω με γιώτα πως εξαρτάται από τον γιατρό που θα κάνει την εξέταση...
τότε θυμάμαι μου είχε κοστίσει 120 ευρώ...

----------


## krino

κοιτα οντως 400 ευρω δεν νομιζω, καλυτερα να ρωτησεις σε διαφορα ιατρικα κεντρα (μπορεις να το κανεις με τηλεφωνο) να παρεις μια γευση. Εγω απλα θεωρησα το ποσο υπερβολικο και δεν ασχοληθηκα.
Ξερω ομως 100% οτι το επομενο τεστ που κανεις, το τεστ αναπνοης* εχει 100 ευρω, που ειναι εντελως γελοια εξεταση για τοσα λεφτα και την οποια θα κανω σε λιγους μηνες.

Η γαστροσκοπηση μπορει να ειναι ολιγολεπτη αλλα δεν ειναι της πλακας, γιατι σου δειχνει πληρη εικονα του στομαχιου.
Εχει σημασια να ειναι εμπειρος ο γιατρος γιατι αν δεν ειναι, θα καθεται με το σωληνα να κανει βολτες ασκοπες και αυτο δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο.


Τεσπα, εγω δεν ειχα και μεγαλο προβλημα για να πω την αληθεια.
Το ελικοβακτηριδιο βγαινει πολυ συχνα στους ανθρωπους οποτε υπαρχει σχετικη εμπειρια.





*μετα την γαστροσκοπηση και εφοσον υπαρχει ελικοβακτηριδιο κανεις την αναλογη θεραπεια που θα πει ο γιατρος και εφοσον πεσει μεσα, φευγει δια παντος. Μετα απο ενα μηνα κανεις ενα τεστ αναπνοης, πρωτα πινεις πορτοκαλαδα και μετα φυσας ενα μικρο σωληνα οσο μπορεις πιο δυνατα. Το ολο πακετο κανει 3 λεπτα, σκας 100 ευρω και φευγεις....

----------

